# drink



## footpad2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

Due to the stress of our immigration to Cyprus we require an increase in our intake of alcohol .(only kidding !) Where is the best (ie cheapest) place to buy alcoholic beverages, we are in xgylofagou? Much appreciated.
Charles


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

footpad2010 said:


> Due to the stress of our immigration to Cyprus we require an increase in our intake of alcohol .(only kidding !) Where is the best (ie cheapest) place to buy alcoholic beverages, we are in xgylofagou? Much appreciated.
> Charles


If you go to the wineries and tell them you want to taste some of their wines with a view to possibly buying you can get quietly unstressed for free


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Why not go where most Cypriots go - Lidle. You've a choice of 3, Paralimni, Larnaca and Protaras although the Protaras store got singed recently due to a little bit of local jealousy but will be open again in approx a week or 2.


----------

